# John Corigliano & William M. Hoffman: The Ghosts of Versailles



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

James Conlon / Los Angeles Opera Chorus / Los Angeles Opera Orchestra
John Corigliano & William M. Hoffman: The Ghosts of Versailles

Release Date April 8, 2016
Duration02:35:13
Genre
Classical
Styles
Opera
Recording DateFebruary, 2015 & March, 2015
Recording Location
Dorothy Chandler Pavilion at the Los Angeles Music Center, California, USA


----------

